# 1940's Schwinn Continental basement find!



## Slick4d4d (Mar 28, 2018)

As the title states this Schwinn Continental was just hauled out of a basement where based on the dust it had been for years. Now I have done some research on these and it appears that the continental was first made in 1946 and that records for those first few years were lost but bases on the my serial number, which appears to be D19667, and the 1948 data this could be an early 1948. If anyone can confirm that date it would be great. To help further here are some of the parts on the bike: brake pads that say Schwinn front and Schwinn rear, a "The Villiers Model De Luxe" rear hub and "The Torrington Co. No. 7" pedals. Any info you could provide would be helpful.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2018)

@Schwinn499
@cyclingday
@GTs58


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2018)

Super cool bike!


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 28, 2018)

If you check the following link I believe that serial no. decodes as either a 1952, '53 or '57: http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html

We can narrow that down some as there was no Continental in '57 and the decals seem to match '52:

1952:



1953:




So bottom line I believe it is a '52 model and it seems to be *very* original!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2018)

I think it's a 1948 model. Serial is on the BB. Looks like the decals were the same throughout the years? 

  Appears to have stainless fenders and for some reason the 52 is said to have chrome.




Pats 1948 catalog scans. https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1948.html


----------



## Slick4d4d (Mar 29, 2018)

Metacortex said:


> If you check the following link I believe that serial no. decodes as either a 1952, '53 or '57: http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html
> 
> We can narrow that down some as there was no Continental in '57 and the decals seem to match '52:
> 
> ...





It can't be a 1952, for 52 the serial number would be on the rear drop out the serial number for this bike is under the crank.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 29, 2018)

Slick4d4d said:


> It can't be a 1952, for 52 the serial number would be on the rear drop out the serial number for this bike is under the crank.




That is correct, in retrospect I concur it must be earlier than '52. This is from the May '52 Schwinn Reporter:


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 3, 2018)

great bike!!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 6, 2018)

How is the bike progressing? Any new photos to show?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2018)

Let’s see some progress!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 8, 2018)

@Slick4d4d  You MUST have other photos to share...


----------



## juvela (Dec 8, 2018)

-----

Does anyone know if the two-piece bimetal stem is a Schwinn item?

Some Schwinn lightweights up through 1961 exhibit stems produced by CENTRIX of France who offered both steel and alloy stems & bars.






-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 8, 2018)

This red bike looks like it has the correct flip-flop two-piece "AS" stem for the late 1940s Continental.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2018)

Here's what my 1946 looks like. (_I have the top of the saddle, which was off when I purchased it_). Really is a nice riding bike!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2018)

@Slick4d4d  I just saw that you're also on Long Island. Small world!


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2018)

Another great find


----------



## HARPO (Apr 5, 2020)

@Slick4d4d  Did you ever get a chance to clean up the bike? We'd love to see it!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 6, 2020)

@Slick4d4d are you still out there?...


----------

